# Any Wisconsin or Illinois Wine makers?



## junit83 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well??? I live on the boarder of the two states


----------



## Racer (Jul 6, 2009)

Your not alone here. I'm in Joliet, Il. Do you grow grapes too?


----------



## junit83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I barely make wine... just started 5 weeks ago but i do have 2 small grape plants/vines i planted this year... should be a while before they yield anything but growing just fine right now..


----------



## Racer (Jul 7, 2009)

yep your right the vines will take awhile,you should cut off any clusters that show for the first 2 years so the vine can focus all its energy on growing big and strong for you. 

Its good to have you on the forum hope you hang around and enjoy the company here.


----------



## jwthomas (Jul 9, 2009)

Gosport,In. looking to plant two acers next year of wine graps look over a few vineyard close to me to find the right ones to grow.


----------



## LS1crazy01 (Jul 13, 2009)

junit83 said:


> Well??? I live on the boarder of the two states



Hey, I also live "on the border". I live in Spring Grove IL, where you from?


----------



## troton (Jul 24, 2009)

Tomah Wi here. Can't get grape to grow. Don't have the time to get them to grow with my climate and soil. 

But try to make about 3 batches of fresh fruit wine and 2 kits a year. Have not made any this year because of life events


----------



## junit83 (Jul 24, 2009)

LS1crazy01 said:


> Hey, I also live "on the border". I live in Spring Grove IL, where you from?



The outskirts of Antioch


----------



## nx9i (Aug 21, 2009)

Milwaukee WI here. just got back into winemaking after 4 year hiatus...



Paulie


----------



## smurfe (Aug 21, 2009)

Former Illinois resident here. I was born and raised downstate south of Decatur. I am from the Seelbyville area. Been in South Louisiana for the past 10 years though. Would love to come back though and live around your area. My Step Son's girlfriend lives in Crystal Lake and all of my kids still live in Shelbyville. I love Wisconsin.


----------



## Beta_Grumm (Aug 21, 2009)

Grew up in the very southwest corner of Wisconsin. Parents still live there. I'm afraid I'm no where near there anymore.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 22, 2009)

My mom lives in Oshkosh and we visit as often as we can. I have a niece who lives near by, she drinks alot of wine! Does that count? 
Hey Beta looks like you have a primary problem ha ha.


----------

